# How NOT to start a bonfire



## DampCharcoal (Apr 23, 2005)

http://www.crazoo.com/bonfire.wmv


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 23, 2005)

Now... that... ruled!

Thanks Damp, I got a real laught out of it. Hope those guy's have grown their eyebrows back.


----------



## middie (Apr 23, 2005)

what do you say after something like that? whoops ?????? lol


----------



## DampCharcoal (Apr 23, 2005)

LOL! Lugaru, a buddy of mine does stupid things like that. We had one of those "country boys and girls gettin' down on the farm" bonfires and he tossed some sort of aerosol can in the fire when no one was looking. The next thing I know there's a blinding orange flash and I was deaf in my left ear for about two hours. He's not quite right in the head, as you can imagine.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Apr 23, 2005)

LOL! Or "Sorry I burned your field up," Middie!


----------



## MJ (Apr 23, 2005)

Now THAT was funny. What was he dumping on the wood? Jet fuel?


Thanks Damp.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 23, 2005)

Oh my - the music was good to listen to though!


----------



## Russell (Apr 23, 2005)

One word....or two...HA HA!


----------

